# Canberra World Champs



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey All,

The big week in September (1 through 6 September) is getting closer! Who else is going to head to Canberra to check out the action?

The official website is here http://www.mtbworldscanberra.com.au,

and tickets go on sale on Monday through Ticketeck. 
http://premier.ticketek.com.au/shows...6-b14fce9c7f81

$50 clams for the weekend or $20 clams a day. Includes entry to the park, parking, shuttles up, down and around the mountain, buses to and from the venue.

Tuesday through Thursday will be free

4X Friday
XCO Saturday (Senior)
DHI Sunday

There are a bunch of other races and practice on from tuesday

Some big changes have been made to the bottom of the DH and the XCO has grown even more teeth (a new section is "the fang")

Can't wait (of course I do have a little bit to do with it  )


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Me me me!!!!

Im hoping to get Thursday/Friday off work and race the club race on the Thursday (is that still happening?). That will also give me a chance to get up there with my camera and take some nice shots while practice is on without having to fight the crowds.

Am looking forward to this.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Participation races will be held mainly the week/weekend before I am afraid, at Sparrow and Majura in the main - so there wont be any "public" races on the Worlds course. UCI rules and once the worlds start the courses are under the control of the Chief Commisaire :nono: . 

That being said all the courses not being used for the worlds are open and able to be ridden - so thats only about 40km of single track  

There are plans for three big screens (with one half way up the DH at triple treat). Should be visible from the Hammer Head (XCO course too) so you shouldn't miss a thing!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess ill have to inform my "reliable source" then.... Still, should be fun, and ill definatly be taking the bike.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

"... XCO has grown even more teeth (a new section is "the fang")." 

BM, that is good to read. What part of the course is this "fang" at? Is it a brand new section or a modification to an existing part of the track? Has it been finished, and can I ride it tomorrow? 

Warren.

PS, Please don't say it is at the top of Cardiac Climb just before the bridge ... because that is the bit I can do.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Wassa

it's not open yet, still in constructon phase. Should be completed in about a week. 

The Fang comes off tiger snake (which is just after the luge/berm track). It will send rider pretty much straight down the hill to old duffy. There will be multiple line choices and could set up some interesting duel slalom type racing. It will allow those riders who are techinacally better than others to ge a bit of an advanage.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Are there plans to have a bit more industry presence this year? I remember that being a bit of a talking point after last years WC round.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

There are plans to use the entire carpark for industry related displays, so yes there should be a large industry presence. The crit area will the national federation area and UCI staging


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

BM, thank you. I'll go and have a look at the changes around Old Duffy Descent and take a few photos of the earth works happening. 

Warren.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

If you stand on the flyover at old Duffy and look south, the new sections will be on your right about 150m south. Early stages but I think it looks promising


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

BM, I went and had a look at the changes this morning ... some of the changes are very serious.










The new jumps and berm on the DH will blow people away ... if the cops put a radar on the new berm, in one weekend, the Territory could pay for the Worlds.

There were so many changes, I couldn't see them all in a morning ... and I had to check out Cardiac Climb again. I would hate to think one of my favourite tracks was becoming even more unridable with so many people examining it over the last few weeks. The wildness, remoteness and inaccessibility that's Cardiac Climb is CC's saviour, it appears. I was talking to the Park Manager and we are both big fans of XC.

Cardiac Climb. Go hard or go home ... just a small bit of track detail.










Warren.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Estimates and preliminary timing on that bottom section (Wallaby Run/J-Walk) is that riders will be hitting the jumps ap at around 65-70km per hour. 

That should allow them to keep plenty of speed through the final section!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Bucket Master said:


> Estimates and preliminary timing on that bottom section (Wallaby Run/J-Walk) is that riders will be hitting the jumps ap at around 65-70km per hour.
> 
> That should allow them to keep plenty of speed through the final section!


In a word: awesome.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> In a word: awesome.


 x2 :rockon:


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

SO i was out at Stromlo today and chatted to Glen while he was making changes to the 4X. They look great and add around 60M to the track. Better lines, bgger jumps, rock gardens and a whole heap log role overs. Added to that is a whole heap of new spectator points and mounds.

Its looking really good :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Bucket Master said:


> They look great and add around 60M to the track.


60m to the end? Or did man make the man-made mountain higher?


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Straight 1, 2, 3 and 4 have all been lengthened. The track is much more like it was intended to be 

When the track was first constructed in 2006 not all the sol arrived in time...:madman: to cut a long story short Glen was not able to build the track he had envisaged. With a little more soil, some extra time I think we will see a really god track. From what I have seen I think this will allow for some really close racing and let BMX riders cross over...but not favour them. That said I think Gravey and Caroline will do really well on this track.

I will see if I can get some photos up in the next couple of days (or perhaps Wassa will get out with his camera - he takes some very nice shots  )


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

BM, Thank you. I've been taking shots as the 4X track takes shape. I was going to show before and after images, but it is all too exciting to wait that long ... so let's not wait.

Two Master track builders, discuss digging the dirt. Mr Glen Jacobs from World Trail and Mr Darren Stewart from Making Tracks.










When World Trail constructed Stromlo's tracks Darren was working for World Trail and at the completion of the project he stayed at Stromlo to look after the park doing track maintenance and track rectification and setting up his own company Making Tracks.

There is much digging of dirt. Looking back up the 2nd straight early in the reconstruction..










Looking down the 2nd straight during the reconstruction.










Maybe reconstruction isn't the correct word to use ... perhaps saying, finishing the build, is more appropriate.

At the end of the first straight, one fangs into the first berm ... "QANTAS 747 heavy, you are free to taxi to the second straight, hold short" ... this is a berm and a half.










When exiting the berm, notice to all pilots ... " Welcome to the second straight. You are now free to take off, please notify air traffic control when you are free of the runway." Jumping off a single story roof is less of a hazard and not as high.










"All passengers, this is your Pilot, please remain seated, we are expecting severe turbulence."










Warren.

PS, I shot these features with a 17mm wide angle lens, which has diminished the perspective. With correct vision, seen 101, these features are impressive. My shots certainly do not do the moguls justice.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking back up the old 4th straight to the old 3rd berm.










The 4th straight today ... is hardly recognizable. Mr Jacobs said this evening, that I'd enjoy seeing the next two days progress because some big changes are going to be made. Well, I'm quite impressed with these little changes.










A few minor details. Did I mention that there are now rocks capping the 6th jump in the first straight? ... Mr Glen Jacobs hosing the dust off, prior to riders getting dusted off.










... and if you are thinking, "How can these rocks be any harder than the concrete like dirt at Stromlo?" ... the rock foundations have been burried deeply, so you wont be disappointed.










For the budding track builders out there ... a must have tool. A 500lt water carrier being escorted by Mr Simon Ford from World Trail. Simon mentioned that these bad boys tip-over often on only the gentlest of side slopes. A situation I can readily relate to.










Warren.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ace shots Warren.

I notice the dedicated 'inside line option' is still present on some of the upper corners. Maybe there are actual statistics but pretty much every race I watched there at last year's W.Cup round, whoever got the first inside RH corner won the race (unless they stuffed up later of their own accord). Whereas those that took the mega berms around the outside - even though travelling much faster - were losing a portion of time/distance on each corner. Maybe that's how it was supposed to work, but by finals time the race seemed to become "OK, if Jared wins the first straight, then he can lead for the whole race." Which was how it played out for Caroline as well.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Great pics and commentary. Though I think the pilot would do better to tell the passengers to move freely about the cabin than remaining seated over those humps! 
Good to see Glen Jacobs in his safety vest and hardhat


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

fly up thurday fly out monday, booked holidays/flights and accom back in december... tickets turned up today.... VERY EXCITED... missed going to cairns, so looking forward to this...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

mik_git said:


> missed going to cairns, so looking forward to this...


Man ... I wish I was as into MTB then as I was now. I would've flown to Cairns even with the ridiculous air prices back then.

By all accounts it was a pretty damn awesome W.Champs. Some big names there too ... Nico Vouilloz, John Tomac, Shaun 'Napalm' Palmer (still going), Thomas Frischknecht (his only WC win in a very long career), Missy Giove (nowdays looking at a jail sentence), Tara Llanes (inspirational - no other words) ... looking at those names, the yanks certainly had a strong showing back then compared to now. But prob seeing Nico win one of his 10 W.Champ wins would've been the highlight.

If I ever get back to the far north, I'd like to ride that DH course one day (if it still exists).


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I have the video somewhere... and a couple of pairs of nike cairns shoes... soem of the best ever...


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

The Palm is back!!!! Sweet! I so wanted his bike. All we need now is get Nico V to stop playing with rally cars for a bit and they can face off once again. Palmer tried soo hard to get him but could not.

I have the video as well. It would be an interesting watch as things would have changed a lot since then. Well everything except for the course designer....

Dont forget there was also a young Cadel Evans in the U23's XC. Paul Rowley also did the whole race without a seat as he snaped it of in a start line crash. Many more names which im sure ive forgotten about as well. Tinker?

Bring on Stromlo.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah cadel still on a diamondback. I think scott sharpels did a run of the course with a camera on board... mike king riding an sts dh, nico V on the regular version, dave cullenen back from a heart transplant.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

nuclear_powered and Hud, thank you. I'm going to Stromlo this arvo to ride a few sections of Loop #5, and I'll add some images of the XC course and do a 4X update.

Stromlo is fantastic during the week, it is very peaceful ... unlike the weekends now. 

Warren.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll see if I can get copies if I can get copies of the Photos but here is a little taster of the new bottom of the DH

http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180147

very sweet


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

And this quick teaser

Copy not written by a mountain biker!

http://www.abc.net.au/news/video/2009/07/15/2626107.htm


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Bucket Master said:


> I'll see if I can get copies if I can get copies of the Photos but here is a little taster of the new bottom of the DH
> 
> http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180147
> 
> very sweet


Sweet jumps. Any changes to the part alongside the 4X track? Cos that seemed a bit pedally too last year...


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

An update to the last update ... of the 4X course.

The revealed rocks ... on the last jump at the end of the first straight.










A bit of wood work.










Some might see this next image as a drainage issue needing more fill ... Stargates can be somewhat deceptive to recognize.










The alternation of line reveals all ... that's about all. A most tricky series of jumps in shadowless light, approaching the now 4th berm (the old 5th berm).










Timber ...










World Championship 4X Race Director Mr Laurie Buchanan and Mr Glen Jacobs discussing the improvements to the track. Below and to the right of where they are standing, will be the installation of a Lunar Lamp which will illuminate this section of the course. Already I can feel the heat ... it is so cold here at the moment we need it.

Warren.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

nuclear_powered, G'day Mate.

... "any changes to the part alongside the 4X track? Cos that seemed a bit pedally too last year..."

That "pedally area" is for the kiddy tracks, you can't have 5 year olds killing themselves up on the mountain.

If you mean piddly? big changes are being mad, there is going to be an impressive spectator area built behind the second berm, this will be a top location to view the entire 4X track. I certainly haven't shown all the changes.

Immediately in front of the main car park (although parking will be elsewhere during the Championships) several Observed Trials obstacle components are (still) to be built. On the far side of the bridge/tunnel two more components for the Trials are to be built. Making 8 obstacle components for the Observed Trial Championships.

Spectators who choose to be near the finish line will be able to see riders on the upper parts of the tracks courtesy of a large screen.

During the World Championships tracks not under control of the Race Directors will be open to riders. Ask not what this park will do for you, so much as what will you do to this park. One would hope that the fittest coming will bring their bike ... and when they get bored go and ride some of the western tracks like Black Snake Gully. No one mentions Black Snake Gully here, it is a ride to the Dark Side.

The Event Schedule for the World Championships ... https://www.mtbworldscanberra.com.au/events-riders/event-schedule/ ... the spacings allow plenty of chances to have a ride on the 'open' tracks.

There are many changes being made.

Warren.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Wild Wassa said:


> If you mean piddly, big changes are being mad, there is going to be an impresive spectator area built behind the second berm, this will be a top location to view the entire 4X track. I certainly haven't shown all the changes.


Nah I meant the part of the DH track after the new jumps (seen below). It's that bit of singletrack that's cut into the southern edge of the 4X mound, between just after the top/end of the red arrow in the pic below and where it joins the actual 4X track. Last year I specifically remembered the DH riders having to pedal like crazy along this part, since it's pretty flat from here to the finish line. Just wondered if anything had changed along there.


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Nah I meant the part of the DH track after the new jumps (seen below). It's that bit of singletrack that's cut into the southern edge of the 4X mound, between just after the top/end of the red arrow in the pic below and where it joins the actual 4X track. Last year I specifically remembered the DH riders having to pedal like crazy along this part, since it's pretty flat from here to the finish line. Just wondered if anything had changed along there.
> 
> View attachment 470460


Yep, there will be change. There was not a lot of point in doing anything to the back of the 4X section before Wallaby Run was sorted. There won't be a huge change, but mainly slight straightening so the riders can carry more speed. As it was the first bend was too restrictive.
The approach to G20 is also changed. It's gradually degraded and some riders have been taking cheat lines and causing excess erosion. The new approach is designed to open up the fat of the big rocks at the G20 drop, so the fast line should be off the drop, not the V as it was last year.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

dmorgs4 said:


> Yep, there will be change. ...


Cool. I imagine it's a tough job trying to make that section faster short of making it a dead straight line. Could be a fair bit of position swapping occuring in this section with the stronger riders coming out on top. Hopefully an Aussie at the top of that list (my bet: Hannah). 


dmorgs4 said:


> The approach to G20 is also changed. ...


Nice. Spent a good hour or so near that drop and the berm taking pics last year. It's a pretty intimidating view from the top.


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

The Cutting berm where you were taking photos? Yeh, that's pretty awesome, especially with kovaric or Renny ripping around there.

I forgot to mention that we've now put in spectator access up both sides of the DH track, the only mandatory crossing is at the DH bridge, but that won't be an issue on race day as the XC will be finished. The best bit is that access and viewing down both sides of the complete rock garden sections is much improved.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah - and every time they went through you had about half a second to cover your camera from the dust they kicked over the edge. Good times.

Good news about the spectator access, but at the same time, there's something to be said for having to do a bit of scrambling to get to a good pozzie. Kinda like hiking to a good vantage point for a rally like we used to in Stromlo as kids back in the 80's. Pity the new pines up near the rock garden aren't a bit older as climbing them would make for some good viewing. 

I'm getting the feeling the riders are gonna see faces on both sides for nearly the entire length. TT will still be the pick though - esp with a big screen (which I'm sure I read somewhere).


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

So the 4X is complete and ready for the World Champs in September. So its all good to go.

The changes have been as follows (Borrowed from Jeff).

The first straight had the slight kink to the right removed and the last two jumps changed with a rock "suck pit" installed in the last jump - Bells Beach.

The first corner has been blown out to be a big burm with the entry and exits extended and a middle smaller burm added - the Monster Berm.

The second straight is all new with a step down to a Mogul field and a big mogul field.
Second corner was moved further back. It is a big fast burm with a massive Mogul on the inside - the Bungle Bungles.

Third straight is longer as the corner before and at the end of it have been moved. The big jump in the straight (Red Roo) if bigger leading to a new step up over a log (Drop Bear).

The forth corner is now a flat long radius corner with radial log/rock steps (Matchsticks). Forth straight is as it was.

Fifth Corner (Hoop Snake) has a new inside rock feature (Uluru) with rock steps on the exit. The middle and out side lines are as they were.

Sixth straight has a new log jump installed (Aussie Crawl).
The Bear trap is as it was

The last corner has been changed to an open burm mane the last jump (Ski Jump) in the bear trap has been made longer and the landing improved so most riders should not over jump this now

The rest of the track to the finish is basically as it was (Bidgee Gator).

Jeff has some photos at Rotorburn - http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180424


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Yep there are plans for a big screen at Triple Treat, one at the DH finish, one on the 4X and one in the village...if all things come together then that would be 4 big screens - yeeow! There is no way anyone will miss any of the action (but if you can't see the screen you will of course be able to hear it all on race radio!)

I walked through the XCC with the race director, the course manager and the track builder yesterday. It is going to be a ripper of a track with some good improvements from the Nationals course. Fingers crossed the Worlds contingent wont be too hungover to race it on Sunday (the XCO is on Saturday). The XCC will be before the DHI finals on sunday - should make for a great spectacle with the race open to anyone with an international license


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

One well warn in track, only hours after reopenning. The future Superstars are sizing up the jumps already and finding their preferred lines..

Cory Bellwilliams measuring a landing that caught out more experienced riders today, on the fourth log of the new feature called 'Aussie Crawl'. The young bloke was showing me where the guys that he had seen take on Aussie Crawl, were landing.










Warm light, early evening in the Bungle Bungles.










Bad light stopped play and it stopped the photography too.










Warren.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just put together the following guide to the 4X - looking really good.






Just back from the BMX world champs in SA, great fun had by all...enjoyed the local produce...mmm coopers


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Will be popping in every now an then to give you all updates but will be doing lots more on Twitter for the time being

http://twitter.com/MTBWorldChamps


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Have just been out on site (again!) to review the fencing. Some tweaks needed at triple treat but otherwise all good there. There is a new spectator spot on the eastern face - will improve that spot no end. Should be able to get at least 10 stands in there (with a big screen and a bar!) 

The spectator mounds around the 4X have to be seen to be believed. It is much more like an amphitheatre

The XCO will be done soon, had to make changes to the length of the course to allow for faster laps for TV. All good though, found a nice little rock shelf crossing point that should prove interesting


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Will spectators at the top of the 4X course be able to see who wins? Or will it come down to listening to the commentry like last year?


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

There is a big screen (one of 4!) the will face the top of the 4X hill, so you wont miss a thing. In addition the way the mounds have been made even the shortest of us should be able to see the majority of the course


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

That's awesome. Sounds like you guys are totally on top of things. Last year on the drive back to Melb after the WC round my friends and I chatted about things we reckon could make for a better W.Champs, and you guys have pretty much covered everything we came up with and more (excluding one idea of shutting down the Mugga Lane tip for the past 12 months and accumulating the rubbish atop Stromlo to gain a little extra elevation, but that was always slim)

I'm off to bunnings to get some hose to go between my garden sprayer pump and a set of air horns.... beware those standing in my vicinity come September (sorry Waldog).


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Agreed! I get the feeling that stromlo will be looking quite a bit different in about a months time.

When's the next photo update Wazza?


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

you know if the top of Stromlo was not owned by the ANU we could have increased its height by about 50 metres (no word of a lie, that's how much soil is being trucked around the site!)


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, if the astro-geeks at ANU are hampering your efforts to go up, you could always bring in a mining crew and a tunnel boring machine and finish the race a few hundred meters underground - similar to Red Bull Gold Mine:


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> I'm off to bunnings to get some hose to go between my garden sprayer pump and a set of air horns.... beware those standing in my vicinity come September (sorry Waldog).


Mmmmmm, i'll be right. Most likely just jealous of your setup. SOOOOOOO PUMPED!!!!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

n_p, "... a tunnel boring machine and finish the race a few hundred meters underground" ... at Stromlo that isn't as crazy as it sounds. The tunnel could start at the now finishing line and come out at the southern most crossing on Holden's Creek and wth the natural ampitheatre above the creek crossing, it could work ... you might get 15 metres change in elevation and 300 metres added to the run.

Warren.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Buses to Stromlo town......?*

Righto, getting so pumped now!!! Only weeks away!!!

Wondering is there somewhere that you can see the timetables for the buses out to Stromlo? And what about routes?

Wal.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Busses will be heading out from Belco, Woden and City. Not sure of the timetable yet, some of that will depend on the number of tickets sold prior to the event but there will be a minimum of one bus per hour from each of the interchanges

AB


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ben M, tomorrow hopefully. 

I've been working out of town this past week. I have the next couple days off so I'll have a ride at Stromlo tomorrow. It will also be good to see how the building of the new Trials obstacle sections are progressing. There will be 8 man-made obstacle sections for the Trials ... the word is "think big."

Warren.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A few more changes.

The cycle path access from Uriarra Road opposite Deek's, has been completed.










One of the features of the cycle path entrance is, that access to the Brittle Gum Track is next the gate, and one can drop into Holland's Creek, if they choose. There are a lot of new tree plantings in this area. The Brittle Gums, Eucalyptus manifera are one of the finest large tree species indigenous to the Territory. They are the trees with the white bark seen on Black Mountain, if you don't know the tree.










Much finishing is still happening. Two new tracks have been graded to allow better spectator access to the 4X track.










The pedally part of the DH is still changing sadly. Being an ex-time trialer I'm a big fan of long pedalling sections going up hill (knowing the weight of a DH bike) ... the longer the climb the better. At Wallaby Run/J-Walk on the new DH features there is still some soft earth. There is a section on Loop #5 on the XC course called Cardiac Arrest ... this soft earth section on the DH track could be (fittingly) called Arrestor Hook.










There appears to be some movement at the Trials obstacles ... I saw a tape measure being used last evening. "Trials area is laid out and construction of temp sites will kick off 22-8-09. AB" - from MTBWC Twitter.










Warren.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The XC course is looking good ... just as good as the other tracks.

The pinch into Slant Six.










Close to where Slant Six becomes Straight Six ... and a drop worthy as a feature on any DH track.










The Violacia is breaking-out at Breakout. Most appropriate.










Warren


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

*Waz...*

...loving your shots of the XC track in particular. Got any more?

We have a Jacobs-designed park here in Tas. The 4X swallowed all of the funding, whilst the XC was built completely by volunteer labour. I would like to see a full World Trail XC track, it would be epic.

F.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Feideaux, I'm pleased that you like the images from the XC course. Here are a few more from the loop.

The next three images are from last evening's ride, shot at Slant Six and Breakout. The photos make the track look wider than it actually is and as for the perception of depth of the drops and the undulations ... you will have to rely on your imagination.




























In the Blue Gums just before Cardiac Climb ... which doesn't actually telegraph the next torment.










The start of Cardiac Climb. If you look at the slope of the hill, in the next shot, this is the easy bit ... then the track goes up










At this stage mortals will be experiencing their first Cardiac Arrest ... certainly more pain than heart burn.










I assure you I'm only showing the nice bits of track on Cardiac Climb. To see the difficult bits of this track ... they are best seen 101.










I often wonder why there are so few tyre marks at the top of Cardiac Climb ... or do I?










There is a pump track ... as a reward?










Or catch your breath and enjoy the views ... looking into the Pit of Despair from the top of Cardiac Arrest. The choice of the track names at Stromlo, are most poetic.










There are still tricky bits to navigate from the summit and before reaching the Luge.










... and into the Luge.



















Images of the Luge can be found here ... https://www.rotorburn.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164848

At the bottom of the Luge (looking back up the hill) you get to pick an A ... a B ... or a C line. No one appears to want to take on the rocks.










Warren.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Cardiac Arrest on Cardiac Climb. A double black diamond track.























































The summit of Cardiac Arrest about a third of the way along Cardiac Climb.










The photos in this posting were taken over a distance of about 80 metres of track, Cardiac Climb is approximately 700 metres in length and about 120 metres rise. I've taken these photos over several failed attempts to summit.

Warren.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Wassa, I'm looking at a printout of what seems to be the current map of Stromlo, but the only black diamond track is Black Snake Gully. No mention of Cardiac Climb or Pit of Despair. Keen to check them out though. What section are those trails near?
Loving the pics, I'm getting quite excited about this, cool to see the multiple lines in some of the trails.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Hud, Cardiac Climb is shown on the Stromlo Precinct Map ... https://www.stromloforestpark.com.au/maps/documents/SFP_PrecinctMap.pdf

Cardiac Climb on the track sign, is called Cardiac Arrest, and is found on Loop #5. The track starts at Blue Gums and finishes at the top Bridge. The red arrow is pointing to the Pit of Despair.










Most of the names of the features in the park can be found on a map from the CORC site ... https://www.corc.asn.au/images/maps/map_stromlo.pdf

Have a good burn on a berm Mate.










Warren.


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

Warren, What gear are you using to take these 'epic' looking photos?

They are fantastic..

Do you have any full resolution ones available?


----------



## vandemonslander (Mar 22, 2007)

Guys,

Coming to the Worlds and bringing my two oldest(14 and 11). Will we be able to ride the championship trails on the Monday or Tuesday following the event? 
Counting down the days!


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Official hand over of the venue is not until the following Saturday, there will be plenty still going on, much infrastructure to be removed etc. That said I am sure that there will be a few people out riding.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

CAAK, Thank you Mate. I have a Canon 40D with an EFS 17-85mm lens. Concerning the high res, the images have been toned down for viewing here. 

There is retail detail in the originals, but the images shown here are only hand held. I should walk the tracks taking a tripod, rather than only riding them ... there are many images that I'd like to take but don't or even miss by going too fast. Images needing long exposures to gain an extended depth of field especially. 

Warren.


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

This morning the scaffolding for the DH start is getting done, the new turning circle for the shuttle drop off is weahter proofed and the start waiting area surfaced to fill in all the holes. After a pretty solid day of rain yesterday everything is looking fantastic.
morgs


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

The build is going very well - the Bar was the first thing in the village finished! The sun is shining and the trails are all complete. Bunting the course has started and the trials areas have been fully planted out. The 4X spectator areas are done and the ticket sales are going off.

I met the Chilean XCO team today, they didn't speak English and I don't speak Spanish (I do know how to ask for beer!). Our conversation was short - they had no beer, they did however speak the language of mountain bike, I showed them the XCO course, but was quickly eating their dust!

Getting very excited now!


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

Bucket Master said:


> Getting very excited now!


:thumbsup: + 1

Got my World Championships Programme in the mail today. Quality little publication it is as well.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

and where do they come from??


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Bucket Master said:


> The build is going very well - the Bar was the first thing in the village finished! The sun is shining and the trails are all complete. Bunting the course has started and the trials areas have been fully planted out. The 4X spectator areas are done and the ticket sales are going off.
> 
> I met the Chilean XCO team today, they didn't speak English and I don't speak Spanish (I do know how to ask for beer!). Our conversation was short - they had no beer, they did however speak the language of mountain bike, I showed them the XCO course, but was quickly eating their dust!
> 
> Getting very excited now!


I now know from this post that you are the "Twitterer" for the MTBWORLDS...... Your tweets quite often get me through the day.

Wal.


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

mik_git said:


> and where do they come from??


I can only assume I got it as either a 3 day ticket holder or my subscription to Aus MTB magazine.. It came in the post today.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

must be the sub... then again i'm in tassie... so if i'm lucky...

I remember gettng a guide to the 98 or 99 world cup season, was a great thing to have... looked at all the top riders and the courses... wish there was more stuff like that these days...

is there anywhere online that has like rider profiles, got to learn up the GF... and myself, bit out of the loop these days... I jsut know people like tomac and sydor by site


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Who's in????*

So, can we have a final show of hands of who's making the trip to Stromlo?

:cornut: I'm in, and will be there from late Thursday night.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

waldog said:


> I now know from this post that you are the "Twitterer" for the MTBWORLDS...... Your tweets quite often get me through the day.
> 
> Wal.


Oh no, I have been found out!  Glad to get you through the day.

Sadly I am losing the bet with the MTB Facebook site. They are at 1000 odd frineds, I am only at 160 odd. If you are on Twitter, follow MTBWorldChamps, no corporate messages (might slip in one to keep the sponsors happy!) just the real stuff that happens on the mountain!


----------



## Jez-101 (Aug 22, 2009)

At the bottom of the Luge (looking back up the hill) you get to pick an A ... a B ... or a C line. No one appears to want to take on the rocks.










Warren.[/QUOTE]

I Love taking on the rocks  its my only option at the speed I go:eekster:

I also love the section after the major burms where there is a little gap you jump using the rock as a kicker :thumbsup:

Beautiful photos Warren keep them up!


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

I will be there on Saturday and Sunday as a volunteer. Should be great - I hope to get a little bit of free time to have a look around.

I was there for the working bee last weekend building some track, planting shrubs etc and the place is certainly looking better. Afterwards I tried to ride Cardiac Climb but had to walk 3/4's of it. I was expecting hard uphill but the downhill bits are even worse than the uphill. Think I will give it a miss in the future amd stick to the main track.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

What are the typical weather conditions in Canberra on that first weekend of September?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> What are the typical weather conditions in Canberra on that first weekend of September?


On the BOM there is the historical weather data for Mount Stromlo Observatory.

In a normal year in early September it usually doesn't rain. At 9.00 am it can be between 4 - 8C and at 3.00PM about 16C. In early September it can still go down to a -4C overnight.

It is usually as-windy-as in September in the afternoons. With windless mornings, very glassy on the lakes. I'm a competition sailor and I like September, 20-25 knots from the NW are the prevailing conditions on many afternoons after 2.00pm in early Spring.

I say in normal years because, this year isn't normal. The weather has been crazy. Early yesterday morning there was a wind storm that blew over sections of the security fence at Stromlo. The strong September winds might be upon us a tad early this year.

Jez-101, thank you Mate. Please enjoy shots that I took yesterday, of the permanent Trials area and a few changes approaching the hub.

A couple of riders, Simmo (top) and Scott have provided a human scale to the obstacles. In the background are the log obstacles, closer to the Championships, the logs will be re-cut and seriously made-over. Similar to how a lumber jack embeds planks in a tree trunk, to allow scaling it and rails will be mounted on the robber's dogs.



















The events village is taking shape.










Jez, if you're happy to do the gap on the Luge, you will no doubt like the new jump on the Northern side of the 4X track ... which now blocks off the short cut. If you are coming in too hot now there's no chickening out ... except to smoke your rotors and stay on the track or go up onto the grass, like riders were doing yesterday ... or take the jump. Everyone comes around that blind corner as hot as. A few riders were given a surprise yesterday.



















Warren.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Those temps are going to be a bit of a shock to the Northern hemisphere riders who have been adapting to really high temps in Europe and North America this summer. 14-15C is a much nicer temp for tough climbs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

They wouldn't be too shocked today, at 9.00am it is already 12C. There isn't a chill factor (so far) today. The weather this year is totally crazy. 

Warren.


----------



## Jez-101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wild Wassa said:


> They wouldn't be too shocked today, at 9.00am it is already 12C. There isn't a chill factor (so far) today. The weather this year is totally crazy.
> 
> Warren.


I know what you mean by crazy weather I walked out of my house to go to work this morning in just a T-shirt. I was expecting to rush back inside and grab a jumper, but instead i was like damn such a good day to go riding but i have to work :madman:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Considering the amount of rain they had at both Quebec World Cups, the racers may be shocked to have a dry race, regardless of the temperature. I wonder if that just jinxed that possibility. :skep:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

waldog said:


> So, can we have a final show of hands of who's making the trip to Stromlo?
> 
> :cornut: I'm in, and will be there from late Thursday night.


Flying in from hobart thursday aftERNOON... it loOKS LIKE THE gf WONT BE COMMING AS SHE KEEPS HITTING THE CAPS LOck butten!!

LOOKING forwaed to it! oh yeah.

whats the deal with bike testing?
whay manufacturers will be representing so i can check out their gear....


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

mik_git said:


> Flying in from hobart thursday aftERNOON... it loOKS LIKE THE gf WONT BE COMMING AS SHE KEEPS HITTING THE CAPS LOck butten!!
> 
> LOOKING forwaed to it! oh yeah.
> 
> ...


There are 51 different industry groups booked in to the venue, so there should be enough to keep you interested during the non racing times.

The bikes available for demo I think are giant, trek, cananondale, felt and scott. There may be one or two (or three) others too. The demo course is a 3km section of Sniggle that is used in the Scott 24. It includes a few Balance Beams and See Saws. No DH sections but the odd jump here and there . You'll need a credit care and drivers license before you head out with one of their latest models - which you will get back when you return the bike!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Getting close. I'm heading up Wed night - might pop down to Perisher on Thurs with a mate for a bit of a board if the weathers nice and there's any snow left (looks like there will be going by the cams). Fri, Sat & Sun on the mountain - most probably hangin with Waldog and his crew. Doubt I'll be able to keep up with them on the hydration front though...


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Getting close. I'm heading up Wed night - might pop down to Perisher on Thurs with a mate for a bit of a board if the weathers nice and there's any snow left (looks like there will be going by the cams). Fri, Sat & Sun on the mountain - most probably hangin with Waldog and his crew. Doubt I'll be able to keep up with them on the hydration front though...


Hydration, ey? You may be right, but it's all good.

Any word on the new frame? We'll be looking to hit up Majura on Friday and then possibly Sparrow on Saturday, more the merrier. It will be a fairly chilled out spin around the place, just want to take it all in, take some pics and have some fun.

Wal.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ill be there. Either Thursday night or Friday morning.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> Any word on the new frame?


No word yet (sorry - only just got yer SMS), but if the frame arrives I'll prob bring it up. Casual ride while there sounds good. Emphasis on casual - I just rode to work ... first ride in 3 weeks! I'm f**ked.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A peloton was passing by when I was going for an afternoon ride today ... several members of the Belgium Team.










Craig aka Pearcey ... the man who is keeping the reels spinning in the Observed Trials.










I could have been riding above the tree line on the Main Range this 'arvo looking at glacial erratics ... but I was at Stromlo, watching the construction of obstacles.



















... and I saw no difference.

Warren.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Wild Wassa said:


> A peloton was passing by when I was going for an afternoon ride today ... several members of the Belgium Team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wassa, as always loving your Photos. Keep it up

AB


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

BM, Cheers Mate. It is my pleasure.

The light and the sky this evening was extraordinary. Stromlo looked like a traditional Dutch Master's painting this evening. I hope you saw the sunset. 

Warren.


----------



## Jez-101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Does Any One know If you can buy tickets on the day?
It might be the only way i can rock up


----------



## Jez-101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Jez-101 said:


> Does Any One know If you can buy tickets on the day?
> It might be the only way i can rock up


never mind i actually did some research myself for once 

So for any one else wanting to know the prices heres a list.

Ticket prices are as follows:

1 Day Entry - $20 ($25 at the gate)

3 Day Pass - $50 ($60 at the gate)

Kids Pass - Kids under 10 enter free with an accompanying paying adult

1 Day Family Ticket (2 Adults and 3 Children) - $60 ($75 at the gate)

3 Day Family Ticket (2 Adults and 3 Children) - $150 ($180 at the gate)


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Wild Wassa said:


> A peloton was passing by when I was going for an afternoon ride today ... several members of the Belgium Team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you told them to get back on the dirt (Great pics)

Does everybody realise that the worlds are not this weekend but next weekend!!  
That came up quick, what happend to August!!!
Time to get extra excited.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yep


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Just got back from the volunteers information evening. I only got standby which I don't understand seeing I volunteered for setting up days on the weekend before hand and both days on the actual weekend. Especially seeing they have been advertising here they are short of volunteers.

Not sure whether to 
a, buy a ticket for one day to go and watch some stuff anyway.
b, just sit at home in case they ring up needing extras (and then no idea how you get in seeing they didn't bother taking photos of people only on stand by), or
c, forget the whole thing and go down the coast for the weekend, maybe ride around mogo.

One thing for sure, not going to bother volunteering for anything to do with world cup stuff again.


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

chris-crisis said:


> Just got back from the volunteers information evening. I only got standby which I don't understand seeing I volunteered for setting up days on the weekend before hand and both days on the actual weekend. Especially seeing they have been advertising here they are short of volunteers.
> 
> Not sure whether to
> a, buy a ticket for one day to go and watch some stuff anyway.
> ...


Carn mate, don't stress.. Take the opportunity to get yourself a ticket and go and back an Aussie. It will be a long long time until next time. You can ride mogo any other weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

I know that is the right thing to do. I just wish the stupid organisors would let you know before hand by putting a roster up on the web site or something similar, rather than letting you waste an evening driving to the other side of town and back.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Chris-crisis. Sorry you weren't able to get the shifts you we after. We will see what we can do. We have had such an overwhelming response, particularly for the weekends it's been hard to fit everyone in! We are trying our best...how good are you at putting fences back up?  (for those not in the ACT we have had 120km winds over night). Anyway we hope to see you out there over the weekend

Cheers

AB


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The wind storms have been very cold and hammering, it is a wonder that anything has been left standing at Stromlo.

The afternoon before the 60 knot winds I went to the summit to see the building of the ramp for the DH. The temperature was shocking. The chill factor was -5.6C. I don't know how the workmen stayed on the job in those conditions.










The wind was so bad I hid in the ruins of one of the burnt-out telescopes trying to find an interesting shot of the ramp and to stop being blown off the mountain.










Today so far, it is gloriously still and sunny ... although another front is headed this way.

One of the best sites to view the current weather is from the weather station at the Canberra Yacht Club. This site is good because it shows the extant winds and gusts and gives the current chill factor .... https://www.canberrayachtclub.com.au/weather/CurrentWeather.htm

At this time of year, it isn't about the maximum daytime temperature ... it is about the wind's current chill factor and the strengths of the gusts. If the winds don't abate (this is the windy time of the year) the competitors in the Observed Trials will have their task made even harder.

Warren.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The wind storms have been very cold and hammering, it is a wonder that anything has been left standing at Stromlo.

The afternoon before the 60 knot winds I went to the summit to see the building of the starting ramp for the DH. The temperature was shocking. The chill factor was -5.6C. I don't know how the workmen stayed on the job in those conditions. The maximum temperature for the day after the chill factor only reached 3.6C.










The wind was so bad I hid in the ruins of one of the burnt-out telescopes trying to find an interesting shot of the ramp and to stop being blown off the mountain.










Today so far, it is glorious and a balmy 6.3C (which includes the chill factor) ... although another front is headed this way, this evening.

One of the best sites to view the current weather is from the weather station at the Canberra Yacht Club. This site is good because it shows the extant winds and gusts and gives the current chill factor .... https://www.canberrayachtclub.com.au/

It isn't about maximum daytime temperatures here, it is all about the chill factor.

Warren.


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wild Wassa said:


> The wind storms have been very cold and hammering, it is a wonder that anything has been left standing at Stromlo.
> 
> The afternoon before the 60 knot winds I went to the summit to see the building of the ramp for the DH. The temperature was shocking. The chill factor was -5.6C. I don't know how the workmen stayed on the job in those conditions.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Holy moly, with those temps it might be the racers with snowboard backgrounds that do well. Is it usually dry when it's that cold, or could you actually get snow in that area at this time of year?


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Bucket Master said:


> Hi Chris-crisis. Sorry you weren't able to get the shifts you we after. We will see what we can do. We have had such an overwhelming response, particularly for the weekends it's been hard to fit everyone in! We are trying our best...how good are you at putting fences back up?  (for those not in the ACT we have had 120km winds over night). Anyway we hope to see you out there over the weekend
> 
> Cheers
> 
> AB


Hi,

No hassles, I was mainly shocked on tuesday as I thought the problem would be not enough volunteers rather than too many. My main problem was having to work during the week so only volunteering for the weekend and also having to work this Saturday until about 1:00am (ie Sunday morning). But if you need help with the fences on Sunday let me know, however I expect you have to have it ready for the UCI inspections by then.

Yes I will be coming out both days as a spectator (unless I am needed as a volunteer in the mean time) and happy to be able to watch what I want when I want. Really it is too big an event to miss and I want to support the ACT locals. I have chatted to Ben and Rebecca Henderson and Claire Whitehorn heaps while out on the bike paths without even knowing what great riders they are so want to cheer them on.

Can you answer a couple of questions I thought of since tuesday night that others might be interested in the answers to as well.

A bike cage was mentioned for locking bikes in. Was that just for volunteers or can spectators also use it if they ride from home?

It was mentioned that if you are marshalling the XCO and get a spot a fair way away you may want to consider using your bike to get over there. Are spectators allowed to bring in a bike to get around as well? I would have thought with 30,000 to 40,000 people they wouldn't be allowed to bring bikes in as it would get very crowded.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

It is amazing who you can run into at Stromlo at the moment ... Olympic Gold Medalist Sabine Spitz from Germany.










Talking to visitors, they have been somewhat impressed that they can ride the XC course at the same time as the super athletes.
Ofir Gallop, the coach of the Israeli XC Team said, "I'm very impressed with this wonderful course. 40% of the time the riders will be in the air. In Europe and in the US, tracks are flowing, sweeping and less technical. Very few riders will cope with this vicious technical course."

Hot from his win over Mitch Ropelato of the US in the final of the 'crashfest' that was Bromont, Round 7 of the WC, Joost Wichman of the Netherlands has taken his World Cup wins to 3 this season. Wichman is second to Jared Graves in the WC overall standings. He made the 4X course at Stromlo look somewhat easy today ... but he did spend several hours with Jurg Meijer and the coaches on the course, working out their preferred lines.










Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Wazza, sounds like you are going to become part of the international MTB scene the way you are meeting people. Loving the insider info from you and BM, keep it up:thumbsup: 

Hmm its Friday, officially one week until I (and many others) get to Stromlo!!!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Ben, this event is only 15 minute from home and I've stacked my bikes at Stromlo a lot of times. I know when to get off and walk at Stromlo ... this is all too easy because I'm used to walking around at Stromlo.

It is a fantastic opportunity, to see a sport at the level of a World Championship.

Warren.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Diggin Joost's red bars.


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

*Weather Forecast*

Next weeks forecast, its a long way out given the unstable typical spring weather, so lets hope we get more days like it was today in Canberra... :thumbsup:

*Wednesday* Fine, sunny. Min 3 Max 17
*Thursday * Afternoon shower. Min 4 Max 15
*Friday * Fine. Min 4 Max 15


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Diggin Joost's red bars.


nuclear_powered, they are Humpert X-TAS-Y ATI/MTB Riser Bars.

Warren.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

chris-crisis said:


> Are spectators allowed to bring in a bike to get around as well? I would have thought with 30,000 to 40,000 people they wouldn't be allowed to bring bikes in as it would get very crowded.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


Anyone know this one??

K


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

ktronik said:


> Anyone know this one??
> 
> K


Yep, you can still ride your bikes around to get to different spots. Of course you can't ride on any of the marked (taped) trails or when you're crossing them, so just use some common sense and you'll be fine. Probably the best way to get to some of the spots, like above Cardiac climb.

Here's some prep work photos to date;
http://picasaweb.google.com.au/dmorgs/WorldChampsMTB2009#

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

chris-crisis said:


> Hi,
> 
> A bike cage was mentioned for locking bikes in. Was that just for volunteers or can spectators also use it if they ride from home?
> 
> It was mentioned that if you are marshalling the XCO and get a spot a fair way away you may want to consider using your bike to get over there. Are spectators allowed to bring in a bike to get around as well? I would have thought with 30,000 to 40,000 people they wouldn't be allowed to bring bikes in as it would get very crowded.


Hey Chris we may need some help with some timing! Swiss Timing have a few new requirements!

Bike Parking is for all - bring a lock though

Bikes are cool outside of the fenced area but there will be no space (seriously) in the fenced areas

cheers

AB


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bucket Master said:


> Hey Chris we may need some help with some timing! Swiss Timing have a few new requirements!
> AB


More? Waddyamean more? More than we already did today or us DH types done? Our cables are all joined and buried. 
But I think we have some TV cable to bury for those lazy sods. Dang, forgot about that.


----------



## Bucket Master (Jun 22, 2006)

yep, digging those cables...


no these boys want a few vollies to take tansponders off bike, runners etc. About 12 in total. Good way to get close to the riders I would think...but hey I don't think we need to get any closer


----------



## dmorgs4 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bucket Master said:


> yep, digging those cables...
> 
> no these boys want a few vollies to take tansponders off bike, runners etc. About 12 in total. Good way to get close to the riders I would think...but hey I don't think we need to get any closer


Well, my sled is out there and the helmet is in the truck. I'm going to try to do a run tomorrow to check bunting and stuff, so if they want to test the system, very slowly, I'll be on the case.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

In the last trek to rid Middlearth of the evil ring across the Plains of Mordor ...










... Jurg Meijer just did a bunny hop.










Jurg Meijer (NED) clearing the feature 'Aussie Crawl' on the 4X track ... shot during a training session.

Warren.


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Bucket Master said:


> yep, digging those cables...
> 
> no these boys want a few vollies to take tansponders off bike, runners etc. About 12 in total. Good way to get close to the riders I would think...but hey I don't think we need to get any closer


Sounds good - I agree that gets you really close to the riders. Does running mean taking transponders back up to the top of the course - sounds like good training for the Canberra times fun run the next week.

For my curiosity can I try put some faces to names. AT the CORC volunteer day af few weekends ago I was the guy in the green Tuggernong soccer tracksuit. Is BucketMaster the guy who drove the Subaru with Trailer and owned the German Shepard? Is dmorgs4 the guy who drove the new Black Nissan Dual Cab Ute?

Wild Wassa - are you going to be there all weekend taking photos and putting them on here? If so not sure I will bother taking a camera - your photos are going to be heaps better than anything I take.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

chris-chris, absolutely Mate, I'll be there on all days, starting from the track inspections tomorrow. I'm a photographer with one of the photo agencies. I have a couple of photographic assignments to do during the Championships. I'll certainly keep posting on this thread but do take your own camera because what I will be photographing will not necessarily be of the riders competing.

Tribalzine is a French Trials site. They recently put a post up called ' Les zones de Canberra' ... http://www.tribalzine.com/?lang=fr

I'm going to start a thread in the Giant section of mtbr called 'Giants at the World Championships' ... starting with Joost and Jurg. I'll hopefully start that thread this evening. I can't wait to see what Adam Craig (US XC) will be riding ... maybe even a Giant prototype rocket science thing that has transcended being a bike?

The Giant thread so far, ... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=550669

Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't get up there, so is there any live TV coverage?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The UCI are advising Freecaster TV.

Here in the Territory, Transact cable broadcasts Eurosport. Transact subscribers can see everything several times a day over several days following the events, the Heats, Semis and Final of the 4X are shown live and the qualifying run and Final of the DHs are shown live.

I've watched Sam Willoughby beat Donny Robinson at least a dozen times in both the semi and final of the UCI BMX Supercross at Pietermaritzburg over this past week. Eurosport on cable is the way I know, for most things cycling.

If you have cable perhaps checkout the Eurosport option (not Eurosport News, just Eurosport). With 700 media people at the event, one would expect that some Aussie broadcaster might actually get it together.

Then there is Dirt TV. You can find Dirt TV vids also on MPORA TV. The best rider interviews after the events are found on MPORA on the web. They are well worth looking at. With Dirt TV and MPORA, I'm not sure what they offer live, I only visit the sites post event, to watch the interviews and laugh heaps at Sam Hill. Dirt TV should be in every home, just for Sam Hill alone.

Have you been to MPORA to watch the last episode of the 'Atherton Project', #7? ... http://video.mpora.com/watch/sL1glYgo4/

If you enjoyed that, try 'Farmer Jack and the Athertons' ... it is even funnier ... http://video.mpora.com/watch/2dpF4QpMZ/

Well it's obviously all down hill from here.

Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't have cable, but thanks for the links Warren. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

It was good on the mountain today.










The XC training was awesome ... and the DH1 'Walk the Course' was just as good.

Warren.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice photos "Wild Wassa", was there last year for the world cup and wish I could come and watch the world champ next weekend.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Jeremy, thank you Mate.

Trials rider Sebastian Hoffman (GER) practising in the event village.










The number of stacks that I saw on the XC course yesterday was well worth yesterday's admission.

Warren.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey can anyone reccomend some good specataing spots, both xc and dh...
say good spots that'll have a million people there
or maybe less good spots that won't have as many people there...

or just good spots about the place to see ... some good riding...

cheers


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

I will be there on Satuday and Sunday as a vounteer as they had people drop out. Helping out in the even village but hopefully will still get to see a fair bit.

For XC try find Hammer Head - it is basically the rock the Russian is riding down in the picture four posts up. It is close to the big bridge that looks like a shipping container. If you get to that bridge and walk south about 100 metres and you will find some great XC spots.

For down hill try spend some time near the triple jump. That was counted as the best in the world stuff last year however this year the track has more features so you may want to explore.


----------



## Freediver (Jan 1, 2008)

Fantastic thread and awesome pics, really gives a taste of the venue.
Hammerhead!!???!! That looks like one hell of a xc course! 
I think SBS 2 is showing something on Sat and Sun 11.10.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Just watched the Day 1 practice on Rotorburn - Team Monster Energy Specialized (i.e. Sam Hill & Brendan Fairclough) are running SX Trails instead of Demos. Interesting tactic, leaving the DH bikes behind and running AM/Freeride frames instead. Looks like they're still running Boxxers up front, but definitely a lighter bike for a pedally course. Be interesting to see if it pays off.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The first few days have been fantastic and there has only been one World Championship race so far, the Teams XC won by Italy, Canada second with France third.

At Cadaver Corner at the end of the notorious Cardiac Arrest on Cardiac Climb, Florian Vogel (SUI) was leading Marcelo Fontana with Emil Lingren (SWE) in 3rd place. The Elite men did the first lap in under 18 minutes.










On the Second lap, Gerhard Kirschbauer (ITA) passed the Swiss and the French rider, who fell back third. The Swedish rider had a collision. The speed the riders were doing at the end of the Fang, was extraordinary. Crossing the fire trail at the bottom of the Fang the Italians were leading the Swiss by about 6 seconds.










At the end of the third lap Eva Lechner (ITA) was passed by the French and the Canadians. One rider in each team was female. Lechner at the final jump below the 4x track.










The final Italian rider Christian Cominelli, well before the finishing line, had started to celebrate, when he saw no one challenging him.










Then Cominelli went ballistic.










A dozen people enjoying them selves.










The way the finishing straights have been designed as up and back and parallel for this event is very clever. It allows me to take several different types of shots of finishing and the angles of view for the spectators, are limitless.

On the starting line for gate practice during last evenings 4X warm-up session. Ms Caroline Buchanan on her home track.










Warren.


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wow...*

Wild Wassa - I am really appreciating you taking the time to post your excellent images up on MTBR for us all to enjoy...even though you must have other Media deadlines to meet, your coverage is excellent!! Absolutely top work - wonderful photographs :thumbsup:

Even though the champs are during my scheduled leave, I elected not to go in order to spend more time with the kids - your images are really helping me out with that decision! 

F.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Wild Wassa said:


> The first few days have been fantastic and there has only been one World Championship race so far, the Teams XC won by Italy, France were second and the Canadians third.


hey hey hey... those are maple leafs on the second step of the podium! Please, credit where credit is due.... :skep: :nono:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

how exciting is this! heading for the airport at 10 tommorrow... Woo Hoo


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Leaving lunch time tomorrow from Melbourne. Oh yeah baby!!!


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

*Pics from the Worlds today*

Warren, I hope you don't mind me adding some pics to 'your' thread mate  .




























Fantastic day out there today, back out again tomorrow :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Caak, excellent photographs. The more images, the better. 

Rocky, thank you for correction Mate, it has now been sorted. 

Warren.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Snow trip abandoned - friend I was going with has cracked a rib. So I'm heading out to Stromlo instead. Tough break....

Give us a call when you get to the park tomorrow Waldog. I'm picking Jas up from the airport at 3:30, otherwise I'll be out there.


----------



## Hay Ewe (Jan 3, 2008)

Awsome pics - thanks to all who posted them
Must get out and learn some skills.....
those rock drop offs - huge!

the colour on the first few is amazing - surely been retouched, those colours cant be naturel?

will follow this thread with interest

thanks

Hay Ewe


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Warming up the Lunar Lamps for this evening's 4X ... in anticipation of tomorrow evening.










Warren.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

> Today had it all.


'Twas a good day hey? The weather cleared up and it was t-shirt time by midday. Saw some big guns on the DH practice ... Minnar & Peat, Hill & Fairclough (on their wicked lookin SX Trails), Atherton, Hannah, Rando (got the most cheers in practice ... local boy and all), Atkinson., Kovarik (both of em), and I noticed one flyin Brian Lopes, hitting all the jumps with considerable air on his Ibis Mojo (orange, w coil shock). It will be an interesting thing if a carbon all mountain bike with a single crown fork takes the gold in DHI. He was only a few seconds off Hannah at Sea Otter which too is a pedally course.

I would have photos but smartly put the flat battery in my camera this morning. Nice ....


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

just letting people know that fuel are doing a live broadcast on sunday. I dunno who the commentators are though, will be watching it on freecaster if they are sub par, the dude on freecaster is a champ.


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

*Mick & Jared*

Sick.. Mick Hannah. He is 'the' Aussie to beat..
_ (btw, nice talkin to you Mr Hannah)_

GO MICK! :thumbsup: Roll on Sunday!! 










Jared Rando.. Local Canberra boy. Go Rando!










Congrats to Jared Graves and Caroline Buchanan for doing us Aussies proud by winning the Mens and Womens 4X World Championship... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Two shots from last evening's 4X ... that do not need seriously captioning ... for we Aussies.

A smile for Buchanan's fantastic supporters.










Graves did Saladini twice ... in less than 5 minutes.










It was a great evening with the dual Golds in the 4X.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Wassa- holy shi-t bro! Your photos are fantastic (as i've often mentioned)- but these are just primo.

After seeing this thread i'm jealous. Enjoy it fellas!!! and boy oh boy that rock drop on a XC bike! Amazing stuff.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

ilostmypassword, thank you Mate, for your compliments and support. Your support has been most rewarding.

There were two races today. Images from th'sarvos Men's Elite XCO.

Lap 1 ...Schurter approaching the gully between Slant 6 and Straight 6.










... on Lap 3, Vogel leading into the entrance to Slant 6.










... on Lap 5, three world Champions in one shot. One about to be, Schurter. One passed World Champion, Absolom, passing the greatest ever World Champion of non track or road cycling, who was winning his sixth World Championship. Observed Trials rider Benito Ross Charrel.










...and on lap 7. The latest World Champion, Nino Schurter.










One most happy World Champion, and two not so happy looking runners up.










Warren.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The Downhills are on today.

A couple of days ago I walked the course with Team Subaru from France. Subaru's number 1 rider Fabian Barel is in the French DH Team. The team walked downhill at the rate of a metre per minute. Every crack in the ground, every rock, every death cookie and baby head was assessed in extraordinary detail. It is no wonder Barel is so good.

Riders, Damien Spagnolo and Fabian Barel, Jean-Baptist Wiroth the Team Manager and Paul the mechanic.










I haven't been to any of the DH sessions yet, apart from the official 'Walking the Track', but I did take a shot of Gee Atherton when I was waiting to cross the track just below J-Walk.










Warren.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome pics, Warren. Makes me wish (moreso) that we'd made the trip up.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Peaty Peaty Peaty :d


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

err, the trials guy is awesome with 6 world titles...

...and so was Nicolas Vouilloz with 10 senior DH world titles and Anne-Caroline Chausson with 15 senior World DH womens titles  Let's not forget these champions!!

Wassa, enjoying the photos as always - any Womens XC?


F.


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Spent two days Marshelling the downhill up at D6 and D7 (about half way between the top rock garden and the G20 drop). Very tiring being there for so long but saw a few nice jumps and met some other great guys. My son was helping me on Sunday and he was exhausted by the end but did a great job keeping his eye out for the odd naughty spectator who tried to sneak into the exclusion zone by hiding from me using the trees. 

It was a pretty good location but got the impression from the crowd the action was better further down.

Would have liked to see some Cross Country, trials etc but will have to be satisfied with Wassa's great photos


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

was really hoping Hannah would bring it home. Oh well peaty aint so bad.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

What a freekin awsome weekend!!!! Got home not long ago. Very tired and with the first sunburn for the season.

Friday night will go down in Aus MTB history, I know I wont forget it for a long time.

Just downloaded my photos and have attached 6 random shots. Didnt get any great on track photos as my flash died on Friday night and I didnt get around to getting new batteries:madman: .

So im guessing this was Lopes? Rather disapointing as he rode the G20 like an amature, but he is still a legend. He landed pretty hard on this attempt. (I like bikes too )



















Absalon exiting the hammerhead










A happy Russian after winning the Womens XC










A speedy XC lady










A flying Cannuk










Got some interesting atmosphere shots as well as some video of Friday night which I will add another day. Also you can look forward to a nice sequance of a hammerhead pile up.

Very tired now, time for bed.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

You're tired!?!?!? just got back to Melbourne. Pretty much took off after Peaty's medal presentation. It was great to be there for that, been a long time coming.

Awesome, awesome weekend. I was both happy and sad about the DHI results. Sad not to see Mick take it after beating Barel's time, and after making such an awesome comeback from a year off, but happy that if it had to go to a non-aussie, that the non-aussie in question would be Peaty.

Got loads of pics which I'll go through the next few days. Managed to meet and get pics with Hill, Lopes & Graves. All nice folk - especially Lopes. As for Lopes handling G20 like an amateur ... well I can't comment on that as I only saw him fly over the rock garden like it wasn't there, and nail the triple-triple without making a sound, but it's worth mentioning he was the only DH entrant on a single crown fork, 160mm All Mountain bike, and in the finals he stayed in the hot seat for 21 riders (all on full-on DH rigs) - longer than any other rider I'm pretty sure. So I think amateur is probably not the best choice of words for what looks like a photo of him on Saturday's practice run.

If anyone's still there, keep an eye on gutters/footpaths/trench's for Waldog and his Gippo crew - they were well pissed by the time we left.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

It is raining heavily here in the Capital. It was lucky that the rain held off. Today Stromlo will be looking pristine again with the dust gone. It isn't just dust from Stromlo that is now all over your cameras and lenses, it is the sticky pollen from the Tea Trees and the Wattle. The hand grips on my cameras and lenses are white after 8 days of photography.

Over the next few days I'll sort out shots of athletes and post them. I especially liked how the Canadians looked like Power Rangers. Geoff Kabush ... woosh!

Some shots from the DH. Yesterday the crowd on the hill made the day. My week at Stromlo was about how well the park was working and how it was being used and the ambience. Most of my DH images yesterday were shot from the hills overlooking and to each side of the DH track. From above G20 looking back towards the event village by midday, it was a ribbon of humanity.

The crowd at 'Contours'.










The crowd at 'Triple Treat'.










The crowd at 'G20'. Wong Hon from Hong Kong.










The new World Downhill Champion ... and Minnaar still has his finger on the trigger. Peat really copped it. He even got himself.










Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> As for Lopes handling G20 like an amateur ... well I can't comment on that as I only saw him fly over the rock garden like it wasn't there, and nail the triple-triple without making a sound, but it's worth mentioning he was the only DH entrant on a single crown fork, 160mm All Mountain bike, and in the finals he stayed in the hot seat for 21 riders (all on full-on DH rigs) - longer than any other rider I'm pretty sure. So I think amateur is probably not the best choice of words for what looks like a photo of him on Saturday's practice run.


I fully understand what you are saying but I am just calling what I saw on that one spot on that one run. I had know idea it was Lopes, I didnt even know he was going to be there. I saw his run on SBS last night and it was fantastic, and with the bike he had holding it together up the top was a great effort, not many other riders there could do that.

If I had actually known he was going to be there I would have looked out for him as i've been a fan of his for a very long time.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> If I had actually known he was going to be there I would have looked out for him as i've been a fan of his for a very long time.


Me too ... at least, back since his GT days anyway before they parted ways. I reckon he's one of the more skilled riders going around and have no doubt that if he signed with a manufacturer that made DH bikes, and he took one along to Stromlo, he would've been even slightly further up the standings. That's not meant to be a put-down on the new Mojo HD as it looked to perform brilliantly, it's just you can only do so much with a bike like that I'd say.

It's a shame you weren't able to bump into him - he is really nice and you probably would've been able to get quite a chat out of him if you've been following his career for a while.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Push-biking! ... in the Men's U23 XCO.










The first 8 riders cleared the rocks at the entrance to Cardiac Arrest and the following 62 riders pushed their bikes.

Warren.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Friday Night- Womens Elite 4 cross.

New World Champ Caroline Buchanan.

Carolines run from the spectator hill. More for the atmosphere than anything else.
https://i299.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid299.photobucket.com/albums/mm283/cicco11/L1020449.flv

On the podium









Time for Champane, I got a bit wet 
https://i299.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid299.photobucket.com/albums/mm283/cicco11/L1020464.flv

Next day signing autographs









And later back in the rainbow jersey and gold medal for photos









Graves tomorrow


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

I think the point of the Mojo was to show it is possible to own one bike that can be riden up the mountain and back down again. I didn't see G20 as I ws about 50 metres up from it both days Mashelling in virtually the same spot. I saw that lovely orange Ibis fly past about 6 times and it was very fast every time. Probably the fastest in my section anyway which was the straight after the rock garden before the turn above G20.

Brian Lopes came 18th and only 7 seconds behind number one spot. To me that is good advertising for the Mojo and certainly the bike I want to buy next time.


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

*Some more images from Sunday Womens DH race run.*

Here are some of my photos from the Womens DH Elite, World Championship race run.

*Girls in the Garden..*
​*Claire Whiteman, eyes on the line. Australian Womens National Champion.*










--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Kathleen Pruitt, USA. Floats over the rocks. *










*-----------------------------------*

*Flowers in the garden.*










*----------------------------*
*Down and away...*










Hope you liked em :thumbsup:

Cheers.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Sam Hill on Wallaby Run.










The Santa Cruz Syndicate were on the money.










Warren.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Great photos from everyone who was there! Well done.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice shots, love the Rock Garden.

Back to Friday night and the Gravey Train

In the gates for the Semi Final










Story of the night, Graves about to win the start.










Presentation, Graves presented with the jersey.

https://i299.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid299.photobucket.com/albums/mm283/cicco11/L1020469.flv

Champagne time

https://i299.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid299.photobucket.com/albums/mm283/cicco11/L1020472.flv

The next day with his trusty steed


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Stromlo facing east from above G20 looking towards the event village. I took this image at 12.00 noon of one of the first runners in the Elite Women's DH ... about an hour before the crowd built for the Elite Men's DH.










Brendan Fairclough, Sam Hill's Mate.










Fabien Barel. Should have pulled his socks up ... right up.










Warren.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2005)

caak said:


> Here are some of my photos from the Womens DH Elite, World Championship race run.
> *Girls in the Garden..*
> 
> Hope you liked em :thumbsup:
> ...


Caak , just beautiful pics. Wassas are fantastic too , but yours reflect what I try to capture with my photography. Capturing the detail and the moment. Just love em !


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Wassa - you must have been about 10 metres away from me at 12:00 when you took that Photo. I was marshelling just near there.


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

Pinky said:


> Caak , just beautiful pics. Wassas are fantastic too , but yours reflect what I try to capture with my photography. Capturing the detail and the moment. Just love em !


Appreciate the feedback mate. Thanks.

I have plenty more, but my flickr quota is full :madman:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Any more pics of the Elite women and men in the technical up and downhill sections, like the Hammerhead?


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

caak said:


> I have plenty more, but my flickr quota is full :madman:


Damn.. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2005)

caak said:


> Appreciate the feedback mate. Thanks.
> 
> I have plenty more, but my flickr quota is full :madman:


Could you link us to your photostream please ? I'd love to see some more of your stuff. :thumbsup:

Here's mine: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

cheers


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Question. What happens when a ride comes off the B-line at Hammerhead at the same time another rider exits the A-line
Answer- Carnage





































Following Aussie girl has no where to go and hits the deck, as does the US rider behind her (out of shot)










Then everybody tramples the rider from Belgium










Was a good spot to sit, lots of action. In one lap I leant swear words in about 5 different languages when riders were either stoped or walking down the Hammerhead and getting in the way. A couple of the girls were really fast through the Hammerhead, great to see.

Non crashing shots from Mens & Womens XC another day.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Ben_M said:


> Question. What happens when a ride comes off the B-line at Hammerhead at the same time another rider exits the A-line
> Answer- Carnage
> 
> Was a good spot to sit, lots of action. In one lap I leant swear words in about 5 different languages when riders were either stoped or walking down the Hammerhead and getting in the way. A couple of the girls were really fast through the Hammerhead, great to see.
> ...


I saw that in the Freecaster coverage, the Belgian gal looked like she was determined to get past the Chinese rider, no matter what. There were a number of bottlenecks in the rocky up and downhills where one rider error held up a huge line of riders.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Chris, could be in the second shot? The images do not lack detail, except here as JPEGs.

Rocky, I haven't sorted through my XCO shots yet. I'll put a little package together about the Canadian riders.

Pinky, Thank you for the comments ... My images are about the use of the park and how the park looked during the 8 days of the UCI MTB and Observed Trials World Championships. The images will go into the Stromlo Forest Park's archive. If there is a rider in one of my shots it is a bonus.




























In another 5 years the track will be hidden in the trees.

Warren.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Wild Wassa said:


> Rocky, I haven't sorted through my XCO shots yet. I'll put a little package together about the Canadian riders.
> 
> Warren.


Thanks, that would be cool!


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/show/


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Wassa, Very close but not quite. I would be about an inch to the right. If you look at the photo above you can see a set of two Shimano signs, a large tree, another shimano sign, a smaller tree, a gap x, a smaller tree y, a gap z then the Camera stand. I spent most of the day in gap x with my back pack under tree y but went into gap z to tell spectators to get off the Camera stand. I hope that makes sense.

If you look in the middle of the second photo you will see a volunteer in a red long sleeve shirt. orange vest and dark knee length shorts. My son spent about 1/3 of the day with him then coming back up to me to say - G20 is better that your spot dad.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Some pics ...*

Some of my pics from the weekend.

*Elite 26" Trials rider Gilles Coustellier from France.* I had watched a few different guys on the Trials courses before this, and began thinking that the courses were a little too hard as there were quite a few deliberate touch-downs to get over obstacles. Then this guy comes along and makes it all look like kids play. He won last year. He won this year. Freak.



*Aussie 20" Trials rider Janine Jungfels.* She had quite a few young men following her progress I must say.



The boys in the Red Bull halfpipe stylin it up.



*4X World Champion Jared Graves* hits the second Triple on the Triple-Triple. I reckon if he had a few more days to prepare after staying out all night after his 4X win, he would've been further up the DH results list.



*Aussie Bryn Atkinson* - mid flight. Those Intense 951's are a mighty fine lookin bike too I must say.



*What can I say about Mick Hannah* - other than no matter how you look at him, he just ... looks ... FAST!



I was really hoping he'd take the win. And the crowd reaction when he took the hot seat was something to remember. However, if it had to be someone to beat him ... I'm glad it was Peaty.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

some great pics fellas. thanks for sharing....


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome shot of Mick Hannah there NP.


----------



## panarchy (Jan 29, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Awesome shot of Mick Hannah there NP.


+1:thumbsup: Awesome!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks fellas, but Mick did all the work in that photo. I just happened to be there to capture the pixels (and do a little post-prod afterwards). 

I'm normally not a fan of GT, or the colour yellow. But damn, he makes them both look gooood.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice pictures, wow. Thanks for sharing, everyone! ...


----------



## Hay Ewe (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, Awesome pics by all

would like to see more of the cardiac climb and that drop off that some rolled down and some jumped / flew off, and anyother knarly bits on the XCO

does anybody have some they can past or a link to flickr?

thanks in advance, sorry I cant post anything like this myself

Hay Ewe


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep thanks all for posting up pics. Gives us some idea of what it was like. 
Having 'ridden' Cardiac Climb a month or so ago I salute those who rode it on racy hardtails.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I salute anyone who can ride the whole thing without putting a foot down on *any* bike!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Few more pics ...*

Getting ready for the start of the 4X finals on Fri nite. I didn't get many action shots - I was too busy screaming at Jared Graves & Caro Buchanan to win.



Three bottles of Aussie champagne sparkling wine get airborne. Epic face pulling from 3rd place CZE rider Jakub Riha.



Next day - Bit more Trials ... this was another French rider ... can't remember his name:



Mens Elite XC - Le Peleton...



The crowds, camera crew, helicopter, commentator, first aid dude, and first rider through ... everyone was at Hammerhead.



DHI practice late Sat Arvo. Greg Minnar scopes out the lower rock garden. There were about 3 heavily used lines through here.



Aussie CRC Intense rider Chris Kovarik stops to scope out the same section. He asked the boys which lines everyone was taking. "Sam Hill went that way" they said. I don't know if this influenced him or not, but he took that line both the next time through, and in the finals.



Team America's Luke Strobel flies past



(Soon to be crowned) World Champion Steve Peat flies through the upper rock garden. It is here that he'll make up the most of his 0.7 sec lead over Hannah.



Looking back up the Rock Garden section toward the start gate. Quite a few riders were getting air on both those lips.



The Event village, from the 4X hill. Such great weather for the weekend too ...



Wandering through the village, few nice bikes on display ... RSA rider Andrew Neethling's tarted up Trek Session 88. Apparently had a bit of wind tunnel testing...



Ren-dog's Morewood Makalu, dripping with BOS goodness...



Hill's Speccy SX Trail with Boxxer WC's.





Hangin with the former World champs .... Brian Lopes:



... and Sam Hill:



Race Day. Once again - not many pics. Too busy spectating (read: screaming lungs out and laughing at Waldog's Gippo crew)

Here's Mick Hannah going for gold. The noise here at Triple Treat was almost deafening as he went past. Even louder when he took the hot seat from Barel. So close.



Tok a few pics of Peaty drowning himself in champagne sparkling wine, but Wassas photo above is the best by far.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Really liked how accessable the stars were on the weekend, more than happy to sign and have a chat. Very different to the other world sporting event that I attend which is F1. There the fans have acces to nothing.

Anyway, back to the pics

Rock garden just after the top of Cardiac Arrest










Hammerhead










Berm Track










Small descent before the final pinch to the top










The madness of lap one of the Elite Mens XC at the Hammerhead










The leaders come through another rock garden with Hammerhead in the background.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I noticed quite a few riders rockin 29ers in the elite XC. I think a USA chick podium'd on one. Nice pics Ben ... yours are all leaning over the tape? Or did you have one of the important-person necklace thingy's that got you closer to the action?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Interesting rims on that DH Trek. Lace up a set of Chub hubs and you'd hardly need spokes!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> I noticed quite a few riders rockin 29ers in the elite XC. I think a USA chick podium'd on one. Nice pics Ben ... yours are all leaning over the tape? Or did you have one of the important-person necklace thingy's that got you closer to the action?


Pretty much all of the female US riders were on 29ers. Might have been to try and combat all the rock gardens.

No neck tie for me. I was a bit naughty for the second lap of the female elites. I saw a nice spot and sat there, it turned out to be an accredited photographers only area. There was only 1 photographer and he had his spot so I stayed for 1 lap and moved on (would have been kicked out anyway). For the men I found a good spot where I could get low and shot through the barrier. Was scarry the amount of dust I was blowing off the lense after only about 3 or 4 riders.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

two were on 29 fishers and there was 1 on a seven and another on an IF, neither of those were 29er, but there may have been more...

have a few pics here, (sorry that there not particulalry good, some of the above photos are a bit too quality!, but thats what the good old camera phone gets you);
and and beware, there probably a few too many rear end shots...

https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v220/mik_git/worlds 2009/


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

You got me, red shirt sitting in a ditch near the second double arrow.

Oh and rear end shots of elite females always accepted.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Last of my photos.

The Swiss Supporters with their massive cowbells.










Sam Hill getting interviewed on a couch in the middle of the pits. Dont see that everyday.










Peaty Warming down










Rennie and his Army










Sam Hill










Another 20 or so photos can be found here

I would also like to thank Bucket Master and his gang for putting on a great show. Those that were there know how great the weekend was and I know I wont forget it. Hope this thread makes you proud of what you guys achieved and im sure those well deserved beers went down well.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The head of the Death Adder. U23 XCO.










Warren.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

gotta love that XC course - that would be a heap of fun!

sam hills eye brows are freaking me out though.....i must admit


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Geezus Warren, those photos put mine to shame. Awesome shots.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

akashra, Cheers Mate. It is a numbers game ... that's all it is. Shoot heaps. In a couple of weeks time, after I've cleared all my obligations to the clients ... I'll post my World Championship shots. I was just looking at 10 gig of shots that I just downloaded tonight. There is the odd good shot in there. I banked on a 1000 shots a day for the 8 days. Over the next few weeks I'll pick the eyes out of what I shot ... and post my World Championship shots.

Warren.


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

*Worlds XC Video*

My first attempt at an XC Video, made from footage taken by a mate.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Fantastic photos and fantastic track.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Caak, the vid is awesome Mate. It isbrilliant to see how well you saw the course ... Ben M and Nuclear Powered ... like-wise. Great images.

Caak, Thank you for photographing my baseball cap at 1min 11secs into your vid.

A few more shots.

Dusty highlights and cold shadow detail ... Marcel Beer.










A nice smelling tight turn at the approach to Straight Six. (Alternative title, Thirteen Vermilion conduits with saturated contrasting complimentary hues).










Warren.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a brilliant HDR shot.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Joel, which one? 

All of my images here are HDRs ... and thank you Mate, it is nice of you to say. Well spotted. Photomatix Pro 3 firstly, then into Lightroom for vignetting and then to Canon's Arcsoft for the final tweaking. The digi darkroom is more fun than shooting the shots ... I find.

Warren.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

The second one sorry. All the colours go together so well. I didn't notice that they were all HDR. Amazing work.


----------



## Celsius (Jul 14, 2009)

Another video from Canberra

http://www.bikesport.tv/video/498/World+Championships+Canberra+2009?language=english

Bandwith required


----------



## caak (Oct 31, 2007)

Wild Wassa said:


> Caak, the vid is awesome Mate. It isbrilliant to see how well you saw the course ... Ben M and Nuclear Powered ... like-wise. Great images.
> 
> Caak, Thank you for photographing my baseball cap at 1min 11secs into your vid.
> 
> Warren.


Wassa, Sorry mate.. that isn't you but Dave B who took the video (via tripod).

I have uploaded a slightly better quality version here.


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

kllk


----------

